

Socket.IO 0.6 released - Rauchg
http://groups.google.com/group/socket_io/browse_thread/thread/788f3594b9b16899

======
denik
For those Python developers who want to try socket.io, there's an
implementation of server part of socket.io in Python:
<http://www.gelens.org/code/gevent-websocket/>

~~~
swanson
Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't this just websockets, not the whole of
Socket.IO (i.e. fallbacks for non-supporting browsers)?

There is also: <http://github.com/SocketTornadIO/SocketTornad.IO> which is a
port of Socket.IO that runs on Tornado.

~~~
denik
Indeed, sorry. Here's the correct link: <http://bitbucket.org/Jeffrey/gevent-
socketio> (by the same guy)

------
frank06
Impressive list of improvements. Can't wait to update.

------
jph
Socket.IO has really impressed me in the past month. That said, some of the
documentation is tricky (IMHO) with things like gotchas in the
absolute/relative paths, special cases for working within Node.js, etc. If
anyone else here is using this new Socket with Node, I'd be interested in
comparing notes-- PM me.

~~~
Rauchg
One of the goals of this release was to make it as easy as possible to get
started.

1) One line to install

npm install socket.io

2) Three lines two use on the server

var io = require('socket.io');

var socket = io.listen(yourHttpServerInstance);

socket.on('connection', function(conn){ conn.on('message', function(msg){
console.log('message from client', msg); }); }

3) Three lines to use on the client

<script src="/socket.io/socket.js"></script> <!-- assuming node serves the
HTML too -->

var socket = new io.Socket().connect();

socket.send('my message!');

------
yesbabyyes
Rauchg: I'm sorry I didn't check back in with the changes I suggested (using a
filtering function in listener.broadcast as a complement to an array with
exceptions).

I have the implementation down but I'm struggling with the tests. I wanted to
create tests for all means of calling with exceptions, and I think I have the
other ones down.

I'll ping you when I get it fixed, promise!

Edit: Thanks again for your work, Socket.IO is really great!

------
gtdminh
this library is what i am looking for to implement my project. great news.
Thanks

~~~
pjscott
It feels like programming with websockets, except that it works with every
browser that people are likely to use. Socket.io is wonderful.

